# TT last Thursday (kinda long)



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi....I've previously posted in General Discussion, but thought this might be the proper place for my post-thyroidectomy update...and hopefully to let someone else going through this know what they might expect. I know everyone's experience is different, but I know it helped me to read about others.

Briefly - I'm 55, never had any obvious thyroid "trouble", not on medication, am usually healthy and fairly active, but am about 25 lbs overweight and use CPAP due to sleep apnea. Other than that only "minor issues" that my PCP attributed to being a "woman my age". But I digress. 

Since April, while recovering from pneumonia and doing some followup, one thing kind of lead to another.....I had 3 chest xrays, a bronchoscopy, 2 CT scans, a PET scan (which directed the attention away from my lungs to my thyroid), an ultrasound (showed one nodule <1cm on left lobe), an FNA - got the diagnosis of papillary cancer and then last week, a total thyroidectomy. Whew.

Surgery went well - doc took out the whole thyroid, plus the left lymph nodes. 
Anesthesia and I don't get along that well, so I was nauseous and VERY groggy for most of the hospital stay. Drank as much water/7up/juice as I could, but didn't eat.
I did have a drain from the incision which the nurses emptied regularly, and took out right before I went home.

Doc started me on calcium (tums ex) and vit D right away and took a blood level before I left hospital. Have had another blood level done since then. Continue to take calcium and vit D, but only for about another week. 
Also started Synthroid - 112mcg. 
There was also an antibiotic for 5 days (just for good measure, I guess).
I've iced my neck (still) and drank a ton of liquids - ate a bit, but am not that hungry. Gag reflex is working overtime, but am now able to drink without a straw. Smaller sips, small bites....no gagging. 

I've heard of people who are up and around the day after this surgery - but I wasn't one of them. I got home on Friday and it was Tuesday before I was motoring around pretty well. Had a fever ranging from 99-101º on Sunday and Monday, but it was gone by Tuesday and I've felt so much better ever since! I've had energy and good mood, still not much appetite, but I have lost 7 lbs since last week, so that's not all bad.

Got my stitiches out on Wed and the doc checked my vocal chords (very interesting procedure....sticking a lighted camera up through my nose and then down the throat (gack!)...anyway, left vocal chords are not moving, but he thinks it's temporary...but could last a couple of months. My voice is super soft/hoarse right now. It takes a lot of effort to talk loud enough to be heard, especially on the phone. Thank goodness for texting and email! 

The pathology report says there were actually two nodules, both pap cancer. The second one smaller than the first. And turns out, the whole thyroid had Hashimotos Thyroiditis. So maybe a good portion of my "minor health issues" had more to do with my thyroid than with being a "woman my age".

My first Endo appt is next week. My ENT surgeon will be consulting with her before my appt and together they will decide about RAI treatment. The path report indicates it as a "borderline" decision.....I'd just as soon not, but am open to it if necessary.

That's my story - I know how nervous I was about the "unknown" stuff prior to my surgery. I hope this takes some of the scary away from anyone who is facing the same thing. The first couple days are rough, but it's so much better on the other side!

Be well - and take care,
Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Weeble said:


> Hi....I've previously posted in General Discussion, but thought this might be the proper place for my post-thyroidectomy update...and hopefully to let someone else going through this know what they might expect. I know everyone's experience is different, but I know it helped me to read about others.
> 
> Briefly - I'm 55, never had any obvious thyroid "trouble", not on medication, am usually healthy and fairly active, but am about 25 lbs overweight and use CPAP due to sleep apnea. Other than that only "minor issues" that my PCP attributed to being a "woman my age". But I digress.
> 
> ...


How very nice of you to share your harrowing journey with all of us on this board. Fortunately, this has a very happy ending and I hope that soon, very soon...................you will be doing the Snoopy Dance!

http://www.nhlcyberfamily.org/special/happydance.htm


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Weeble said:


> Hi....I've previously posted in General Discussion, but thought this might be the proper place for my post-thyroidectomy update...and hopefully to let someone else going through this know what they might expect. I know everyone's experience is different, but I know it helped me to read about others.
> 
> Briefly - I'm 55, never had any obvious thyroid "trouble", not on medication, am usually healthy and fairly active, but am about 25 lbs overweight and use CPAP due to sleep apnea. Other than that only "minor issues" that my PCP attributed to being a "woman my age". But I digress.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your update. I am glad it is over and you are healing. So much of your story is similar to mine. I haven't had a PET scan yet but it is coming. I am not sure of the diagnosis yet, but they have tossed out malignant a couple of times, but who knows for sure. My nodule has grown from 3cm to 6cm since they found it in may or June. Did you experience the "thyroid dump"? I had the tube down the nose at the ENT visit. My husband gagged which made me lose it. Levity always helps! Anesthesia and I don't get along well either. I woke up during a hysterectomy and sure don't want a repeat of that. Thank you again for sharing, it does help. I hope you will continue to feel better, much much better than a woman our age!


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

OMG, Webster - doubled in size in two months??!! Holy Smokes - I can imagine how anxious you must be to get it out!

I did not experience the dump....that was something I was worried about. But my surgeon started Synthroid immediately after surgery. I just get up about 4:30-5:00am, pop the pill and lay back down for an hour or so. By 6:00 I'm ready for whatever - toast and fruit or maybe coffee......whatever. Then take my calcium and vit D around 9:00am. (but for only another week) Then I'm good to go for the day.
I see my endo for the first time next Thursday. My ENT says she's great and that I will surely like her very much. Hope so!

Will be thinking about you this next week. 
I hope the time passes quickly for you and that your procedure goes perfectly as planned!
Weeble


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Good morning!
I am glad to know that a dump isn't mandatory! I am hoping not to have one as well! Are you only taking calcium and Vit D for another week? I thought that would be a forever thing too.

Good to know you will have a good ENT. I was very lucky to get a good one too. From what I hear, that is not always the way it goes. I hope your appointment goes well.

It is a strange sensation in there now. It feels very hard at times almost like a stone or a rock is in my neck. It will nice to say good bye to that!

Take care. I hope you will continue to heal well!


----------

